# Allergic to tie-dyed CPFs?



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, yesterday was the big day for trying out the CPFs that we tie-dyed on Sunday. By, the end of the day--his little bum was red.







He does has sensitive skin, but I didn't think this would be a problem. Has anyone else had this problem?

Beth


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok, my first question is what did you use to tye dye them?
If you used procion dyes there is no way it is the diaper as the dyes "become part of the fabric" With other dyes, that are not fiber reactive this could be true. did you rinse them well? What did you wash them in at the end? Let us know,


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

We used the rainbow rock kit (which use the procion dyes), and we washed 4 times after that. I don't think it was the diapers yesterday afterall.







:

Ethan had a liquidy (is that a word?) poop a couple of times yesterday. I think his little bummy was reacting to that. Of course, I was so enamored of the dipes that I forgot all about it.









Oh well. Thanks for making me feel better. I'm sure that all will be well when we try them next.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

No problem


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Hey, where did you get the kit? IMWTK


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kermit*
Hey, where did you get the kit? IMWTK


We got it at Michael's, but I have heard others say they got theirs at Wal-mart. We bought the Ultimate Tie-Dye Kit (it says it's enough for 16 projects. We only used the dye that was already in the bottles for 6 regular prefolds and two children's white t-shirts (we do have a lot of white patches though). We are going to tie-dye again with the rest of the dye this weekend when mil is here this weekend because we had so much fun with the first batch!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks like you solved your problem already, but I wanted to add that my boys have reacted to clothes dyed with procion dyes and then washed in synthrapol. I think it is the synthrapol that they are allergic to. So, now whenever I dye anything, I first wash it with snythrapol and then regular detergent.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, I agree with Lex. It is important to wash with your regualr detergent after dyeing items. It is hard to get synthrapol out if you use too much (which is very easy to do)
I wash all my dyed items in arm and hammer after they are done. That way I am sure that I got all the synthrapol out.
But I really think it was the poopys. I am sorry babe had a red booty!
You should post some pics to show us! I wanna see


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

I would love to post some pictures, but the digital camera has gone missing.







We have no idea where. We haven't seen it since the movers were here, and buried our place in boxes. I'm hoping it will turn up soon though. I really







his cute little bum in the fun colors. It makes me feel all squishy inside!


----------

